# Full Sneak Deer Mount



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone have a deer mounted in the full sneak position. I already have the semi sneak and dropped off the 9pt yesterday to Chad Cooper and ordered the full sneak. Wife doesnt like the full sneak so we will see.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with your wife, but hey do what you want!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive got several full sneaks. Offset, not offset, heads up and down. When I get out of the woods I'll post a few pics of them. They are my favorite mount.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I had one mounted in full sneak a couple of year's ago. Had it *remounted* 2 month's later!! I couldn't stand the way the rack looked on that form. Alot of the look depend's on the rack and how it sit's on the head. If possible have Chad set it on a form and look at it before he put's the hide on it. I will do that with any new form I mount one on now. I would gladly pay for another form than get home and not like the look of my trophy.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will say I like the deers head in a normal position vs the up position.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

my brother has on mounted full sneak no turn and it looks rediculous.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been looking at different poses and trying to decide how to mount the deer I killed last weekend. Since it's my 1st deer, it has significant meaning to me. Since it appears to be a BIG deer by most folk's standards sort of increases it's significance to me. Out of all the poses I see, the 3D mount keeps catching my eye.

I don't have the experience to answer your question, but I think your personal taste should be the deciding factor. If you like the pose...Get R Done.

Scoots


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I gotta agree w/ scootman, after all you have a pro doing the work. Its your deer, go with your gut bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll see in a few weeks when you put em side to side brother.....I like the 1 on my wall (forgot the name of the style)...Just go w/ what you want!!!


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

scootman said:


> I've been looking at different poses and trying to decide how to mount the deer I killed last weekend. Since it's my 1st deer, it has significant meaning to me. Since it appears to be a BIG deer by most folk's standards sort of increases it's significance to me. Out of all the poses I see, the 3D mount keeps catching my eye.
> 
> Scoots


Check out the wall pedistal mount's. That may be what you are calling a 3D mount. Look at your rack from a right angle and a left angle to see which turn show's off your rack better. To me wall pedistal's make a buck look awesome. Key thing is pick a top notch taxidermist.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

imkilroy said:


> Check out the wall pedistal mount's. That may be what you are calling a 3D mount. Look at your rack from a right angle and a left angle to see which turn show's off your rack better. To me wall pedistal's make a buck look awesome. Key thing is pick a top notch taxidermist.


yep, that appears to be the same thing. They look great in my humble opinion.

Scoots


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Full sneak no-offset

















Full sneak with offset. Lots more turn in his neck.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good, who does your work. I think Im going to go with semi sneak. I think the full sneak looks better on bigger deer. Ill wait till I kill a 130" plus before I go with the full sneak or at least a wide rack buck.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a full sneak but its a foster form.

















Full sneak with head up. I do not like this as much. It looks good in the right setting but I like the head down.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a semi sneak for comparison. McKenzie form.


















Michael Cole does all my work now. When I lived in Auburn and Bham Tony Ellis out of Montgomery did it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful mounts for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Beautiful mounts for sure. Thanks for the pics.


X2! Great looking mount's! I gree with you Chase, it take's a bigger rack to make it look right. Mine was a 118" 10 pnt and his rack rocked back some on his head. On a full sneak it completely hid his rack. I still want one on that form though.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

imkilroy said:


> X2! Great looking mount's! I gree with you Chase, it take's a bigger rack to make it look right. Mine was a 118" 10 pnt and his rack rocked back some on his head. On a full sneak it completely hid his rack. I still want one on that form though.


Thanks. I disagree with you guys a little. I think the full sneak with the head in the normal position makes their horns look bigger than what they are. The head up has to be on the right rack. If it was my first or second mount I'd definitely stick with a semi sneak or upright unless he was just a monster and my ceiling wouldnt be tall enough. Also, always get your deer turning one way or the other. A straight on mount on any form usually looks bad imo. Thankfully I haven't made that mistake.

Hope the pics help. If your over in Milton and want to look at all of them let me know. Id be glad to show you.


----------

